# Snip 13's Smoked Haddock Lasagne



## LPBeier (Jul 6, 2011)

Smoked Haddock Lasagna
fresh lasagna sheets or dried but increase cooking time to 45 mins if using dry.
500gr of smoked haddock
2 cups of grated good cheddar
1 liter of milk
3 tbsps of flour
50 gr of butter
1 onion cut into thin slices
1 punnet of button mushrooms sliced
100gr fresh baby spinach leaves
Mozzarella to grate on top
Fresh parsley, salt and pepper to taste

Saute onion, mushrooms and spinach till tender. Season to taste with  parsley salt and pepper. Poach haddock in half the milk, drain and  reserve milk. Flake fish and put aside.
Add butter to heavy bottom pot or large pan, whisk in the flour. Cook  for 2 mins. Slowly add "haddock" milk and remaining milk to make a  bechemel sauce. Cook till thickened. Slowly add the cheese, whisking  till melted completely into sauce (add more hot milk if it's too thick)
Now layer cheese sauce, mushroom and spinach mix and flaked fish in a  lasagna dish. Top with mozzarella and bake till golden at 180 C. About  30 mins. Enjoy as is or serve with green salad and crusty bread!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that sounds real tasty!!! Thanks, y'all!!
I gotta ask......just what is a punnet?
I don't get out much.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Now that sounds real tasty!!! Thanks, y'all!!
> I gotta ask......just what is a punnet?
> I don't get out much.


 
A punnet is the plastic container mushrooms sometimes come in, usually contains about 200grams of mushrooms


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2011)

Learn something new every day!  

This would be a great recipe for DH and I.  I will have to make a few adjustments for his intolerances (gluten free noodles and flour, and his gluten/dairy/soy free cheese (which actually works like cheddar or mozza!).


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 7, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Learn something new every day!
> 
> This would be a great recipe for DH and I. I will have to make a few adjustments for his intolerances (gluten free noodles and flour, and his gluten/dairy/soy free cheese (which actually works like cheddar or mozza!).


 
Please do try it 
It's really good, one of those "happy accidents"
I had people coming over for dinner one night and only found out that 3 of my guests don't eat red meat and I was making lasagna!
I had some haddock in the freezer and some of the veg in my fridge and this recipe was a last minute creation to salvage my dinner party..lol!
You could use double thick cream and leave out the flour or add cornstarch to thicken.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jul 7, 2011)

This looks really good. It would be great for my kids because I'm trying to get them to eat more fish and they love lasagna.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Please do try it
> It's really good, one of those "happy accidents"
> I had people coming over for dinner one night and only found out that 3 of my guests don't eat red meat and I was making lasagna!
> I had some haddock in the freezer and some of the veg in my fridge and this recipe was a last minute creation to salvage my dinner party..lol!
> You could use double thick cream and leave out the flour or add cornstarch to thicken.


I love happy accidents (like my beer pork!)  Actually I can't add any dairy so the cream is out.  But my gf flour or cornstarch are my go-to's!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 7, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I love happy accidents (like my beer pork!)  Actually I can't add any dairy so the cream is out.  But my gf flour or cornstarch are my go-to's!



I would go for the gf flour, cornstarch has a different consistancy in cheese sauce. You beer pork sounds fab! I often put one of my hubby's beers over my roasts..lol! Work wonders for most meat


----------

